# New Grill



## 007bond-jb (May 29, 2007)

The grill was super easy to asemble, took about an hour. The grill body lid & fire grate mechanisum was pre asembled. All I had to do was mount the legs, shelves & wheels. The instructions were very easy to understand.
I did the whole assembly on the tailgate of my PU
Heres a quick clip"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N2jvwZpcmM


----------



## Bruce B (May 29, 2007)

Good looking grill JB!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 29, 2007)

Speaking on behalf of all of my fellow employees of Lowe's,  Thanks JB and good luck.  I have looked at that grill several times myself.


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2007)

Take a still......dial up   :roll:


----------



## john pen (May 29, 2007)

Good lookin' grill !


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 29, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Take a still......dial up   :roll:



Damit Boy Alright thais after noon I'm gonna do steaks Witt stills


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2007)

lol at the guy who helped you load it!


----------



## Bruce B (May 29, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That little hamster hooked up to Witts computer can't run fast enough to load videos.


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":k58945gh]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That little hamster hooked up to Witts computer can't run fast enough to load videos. [/quote:k58945gh]
I smoked that hamster a long time ago..


----------



## oompappy (May 29, 2007)

Looks good JB  8) 

Hey wittdog, this video only took about 15mins to load on my dial-up. Give it try, JB does a great review!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 29, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smoked that hamster a long time ago.. [/quote:2r310wjf]

Did ya foil it?



Fine looking grill ya got there JB...really fine! What brand and model is it?


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 29, 2007)

I never foil hamster. I use in saran wrap... But thats a BRoom topic


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I never foil hamster. I use in saran wrap... But thats a BRoom topic


JB it's electrical tape..so it don't xplode


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2007)

Fine looking grill JB...note to self..if ever in Baton Rogue..follow the smoke signals to JB.s


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2007)

Fine lookin' rig BOY!! 8)


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 29, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you sick MF howd ya know


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 29, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you sick MF howd ya know [/quote:2k5sw1a6]

Is there any perverse thing that Puff doesn't know?  :roll:


----------

